# windows 8 install



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Hello guys. I have windows 7 on my pc. If i install windows 8 does it over write windows 7 or if it does can i redowngrade to windows 7 but i dont have any windows 7 cds. 
Cheers.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Installing Windows 8 will overwrite Windows 7. To go back to Windows 7 you would need to do a clean install.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Is there a way. i can dual boot. Or i cant coz its a demo.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dual booting is actually preferred over replacing your current OS. But to do this you would need a separate physical drive or sufficient unallocated space (not part of an existing partition) on an existing drive. Is this the case? Resizing an existing partition is an option but carries with it a degree of risk which would require you to have a backup of all important data on the disk in question.


----------

